# king salmon need pointers



## jimbob_walker (Jul 22, 2012)

ive never been king salmon fishing, but i planned a trip to niagra area for the 3rd week in september. my buddy said he heard there is a sand bar on the mouth of the niagra and we were going to try there. if any one has any pionters id greatly appriciate it. we will be fishing from my boat.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

You will be fishing the niagara bar when the kings are staging...can be real tough for a newbie as the fish aren't eating you need an aggressive reaction. You need down riggers and dipseys at a minimum. If you don't know what a flasher/fly combo or meat rig is start researching. There is a very sharp drop from 80 fow to 130 fow where many fish stage, although that late in the season they may even be on top of the bar in 40-80 fow.

I fish that area in the spring when bait and feeding salmon are plentiful. I highly recommend you join lake Ontario united and research/ask questions on that site. Great knowledge for Ontario salmon.

Better have sonar and patience or luck, you will need two of three. 

On the positive side if I was going to target the biggest kings in Ontario that is the place to start, a few weeks earlier would be better for you.

Jarrett


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim Bob, you might be coming up a little late. The Bar is very difficult to fish if you haven't don't before. I would recommend fishing Olcott or the Oak. Now is when you should be here. It's a blood bath.


----------



## jimbob_walker (Jul 22, 2012)

would i have better luck in the niagra river? will they be running the river hard by this time? if i just catch some type of fish ill be happy. just a weekend out with the guys doing a little fishing. i have a lot of research to do. i dont know anything about that area.


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Its a whole different world up there with the fresh fish still in their temp zone and feeding. Vs when they go out of temp and stop feeding only thinking of spawning. The other thing to deal with any time in the niagara river area and in lake Ontario especially is the currents and counter currents at depth. I would highly recommend booking a trip with one of the OGF captains that have been fishing up there for years(My Bonnie or Reel Thrill). Local knowledge of where when and how will keep you from having a clean cooler on your own and being frustrated even if you have the good electronics downriggers and down speed/temp at the ball.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

jimbob_walker said:


> would i have better luck in the niagra river? will they be running the river hard by this time? if i just catch some type of fish ill be happy. just a weekend out with the guys doing a little fishing. i have a lot of research to do. i dont know anything about that area.


Yes if you want kings go to the river where fish are concentrated at that time. Drift salmon eggs on bottom with lead and long leaders, drift and cast spoons or backtroll big plugs along the shore. Be careful, fish the big lake next summer after learning a bit and during a better time of year for feeding fish.

If you go out in the big lake you could target steelhead and immature kings in the offshore 180-350 fow zone if you have dipsies, riggers and/or leadcore and spoons in silver green or silver blue. Keep the boat speed at 2.5 mph and you will catch something.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't really know anything about king fishing up there but that sounds like an AWESOME idea! I applaud you for getting out there and tring something new!! Please follow up on your trip, lookin forward to reading it and Best of luck to you guys!!!!


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Jim, if you do decide the Niagara, go with a reputable guide. Thats a river that I wouldn't even attempt to fish up above art park. Very dangerous. I would try Oak Orchard or Olcott. The fish should be in the creeks by then and just off the pier heads. Its combat fishing, bit you need minimal tackle. A few j plugs, some mag spoons, and a set of down diggers and your set. Good luck. 
Fishmybonnie.com


----------



## jimbob_walker (Jul 22, 2012)

i appriciate all the advice guys. ill look into this olcott place. even if i dont catch anything its still a good day if im on my boat.


----------

